

9 Die in Fire Destroying Argentine Iron Mountain Bank Archives - martinvol
http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/die-fire-destroying-argentine-bank-archives-22373564

======
bediger4000
* a fire of unknown origin that destroyed an archive of corporate and banking industry documents *

That's not suspicious at all, is it? Let's see, nobody, especially not the
banks or their holders, lose money, but records about where the money came
from, who allowed it in and out, those records are all gone.

